

Ask HN: What did you build or launch in April? - amoore

We've had a lot of fun in the past showing off your current projects. Folks get some publicity, some feedback, and some ideas for their own projects. So, if you built or launched something in April, here's your chance to show it off with a description and maybe a link. I want to read about what you've done this last month!
======
ebzlo
My co-founder and I launched our progress tracking tool for educators. It
allows teachers to print out assignments that can be scanned via fax. We do
the scanning and grading on our end automatically and spit the results out in
analytics.

Check it out at <http://kiteedu.com> !

------
ammmir
We launched <http://dialog.gs/> into private beta a week ago.

Dialoggs is a social conversation network that can be used in a number of
ways. See my explanation at <http://amirmalik.net/2012/04/27/introducing-
dialoggs> if you're interested.

With ~100 users (~20 active/day), it's been great iterating on the product and
seeing user feedback first-hand. Our app is incomplete with obvious bugs, yet
we still launched. People love it and understand that we're human, and it's
still a work-in-progress.

Don't wait for perfection that may never come, just launch.

------
jgmmo
I opensourced a ruby-based bulk domain look up tool just like LeanDomainSearch
but designed for home user. <http://github.com/joenorton/domainblob>

~~~
amoore
super! I may make use of that tool to find a few names. Thanks!

------
joshkaufman
The Personal MBA Guide to Small Business Infrastructure

<https://infrastructure.personalmba.com/>

I wrote the guide, produced the PDF using a nice third-party template with a
few custom modifications, and wrote the entire sales app from scratch. This
project is the first time I've used Stripe and Mailgun. The entire project
took less than a week, and is on track to net five figures in the first month
of sales.

------
davyjones
Lanched pgXplorer (<http://pgxplorer.com>). pgXplorer is an open source
desktop GUI client for PostgreSQL database.

------
46Bit
Released <http://irepl.im> (Scheme REPL for iMessage), and then started to
work on a more serious side project of mine <http://mathwake.com>

Quite like the idea of this thread - I've started to try and release something
every two weeks until I find something that I really want to put all my time
into.

------
tstegart
We launched our iPad travel magazine, Overnight Buses Travel Magazine. iTunes
link: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/overnight-buses-
magazine/id49...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/overnight-buses-
magazine/id493329039?ls=1&mt=8)

Its a long-form travel magazine. Our second issue is coming out in July and
next up is gaining some advertising. Should be fun.

------
pkamb
Added Siri support to my Reddit Notifier app for OS X:

[Mac App Store]: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/reddit-
notifier/id468366517?m...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/reddit-
notifier/id468366517?mt=12)

[video]: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDQfqpzQfLA>

------
DaveChild
I moved a couple of thing that were tools on my own site onto their own
domains. Both just fun projects, but still, they made it out of my brain and
into the world :)

<http://www.mathaversaries.com/>

<http://www.readability-score.com/>

------
pkamb
Major redo of <http://www.onehandkeyboard.org/> ... Wordpress, blog posts for
patio11-style content generation, etc.

Also shipped a much-improved version of the Mac app itself... but that's still
waiting for review from Apple. So I suppose that doesn't count for April :0

------
whee
Started working on and launched Everyminder, a web app to handle infrequent
maintenance tasks I always forget about: <https://everyminder.com/>

It's currently pretty basic, but I have lots of neat stuff on my todo list --
should be a fun ride.

------
stephengillie
It was my first project! Nothing big really, just a little 1 MB windows form
in VB that streamlines making an internal template. Still, it's exciting to
make something my coworkers appreciate.

(I don't have it anywhere to share, and since it's VB I'd be a bit ashamed to,
sorry)

------
jeffpalmer
I played around with the OpenTok API (<http://www.tokbox.com/opentok/api>) and
built Chat Envy: <http://chatenvy.com>

------
keiferski
I started a company that names new startups and products -
<http://www.nomvilla.com>. It's going okay so far, but I'm working on a name-
logo-business card package.

------
crisnoble
I started learning D3 by recreating Tufte's epic "2004 MLB Baseball Season"
graph.

<http://crismannoble.github.com/Tufte-in-D3>

------
dsowers
Just launched Briarpatch yesterday (a way to share and follow bookmarks):
<http://briarpat.ch/hot>

------
l1ghtm4n
I've opened Hevibyte to new sign ups. It's secure sneakernet.
<http://www.hevibyte.com>

------
forcer
We have launched Wifi Protector - www.wifiprotector.com , super-easy to use
VPN service to protect you on unsecured networks. Any feedback?

------
arvcpl
Soft launched <http://traxmo.com> \- time tracking, task management &
invoicing.

------
bkyan
Soft launched <http://mindcast.com> \-- spatial memory and bookmarking system.

------
sjayman
www.dabble.it - A location based journal. Leave digital postcards wherever you
are. iPhone and Web app

